# Zugriff auf FTP-Serverm mittels no-ip.org



## Der-Sensenmann (26. Februar 2004)

*Zugriff auf FTP-Server mittels no-ip.org Domain*

hiho,

also ich hab BulletProof FTP mit nem WAMPP sys in meim LAN.

Vom internet kann man mittels no-ip.org domains auf APACHE zugreifen aber nicht auf meinen FTP server (host: me.no-ip.org)

server ist in der DMZ des routers

is das mein fehler oder liegt dass an No-IP.org ?


----------



## DiveSurfer (26. Februar 2004)

also das sollte schon möglich sein hast du eine firewall oder ähnliches am laufe?


----------



## Der-Sensenmann (27. Februar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von DiveSurfer _
> *also das sollte schon möglich sein hast du eine firewall oder ähnliches am laufe? *



jop im router (D-Link 604) aber der Server hängt in der DMZ aba es gehd ned.. also host wird imma me.no-ip.com verwendet


----------



## Maximodo (3. März 2004)

Hi,
du musst den Port 21(Standard) in deinem Router an deinen FTP Server weiterleiten.


----------

